# Biken in Luxemburg



## strandi (3. September 2007)

Moinchen
Bin grad am überlegen ob ich einen Job in Luxemburg antreten soll. Ein wichtiger Faktor ist natürlich wie gut man dort biken kann  
Fahre Singletrails und Freeride. Lieber technisch schöne Trails als pures rumgebolze  
Wär schön wenn mir da jemand Tips geben könnte!
Fette Grüsse vom Strandinator


----------



## fissenid (5. September 2007)

hallO!

also in Lux kenne ich mich bikemäßig nicht aus.!

Wo in lux wäre es denn?? Wohnen und leben ist in Deutschland auf alle Fälle billiger. Komme aus der Grenzregion und die Luxemburger übervölkern inzwischen die deutsche Grenzregion wegen der niedrigeren Mieten!
Biken in meiner gegend ist auch sehr gut...allerdings ist Freeride nicht meine Kategorie....

schau mal www.saarschleife.de oder www.team-saarschleife.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (5. September 2007)

Hi, Strandi!
Vielleicht wissen die, was geht in Luxemburg:
http://soulrider-ev.de/
...wenn du's nicht schon kennst


----------



## rabidi (17. September 2007)

Hi strandi,
da der Luxemburger Süden mein Bike-Revier ist kann ich dir nur sagen dass man hier sehr gut biken kann, 40 km mit 90% Singletrail-Anteil sind überhaupt kein Problem. 
Auch in den anderen Teilen Luxemburgs gibts gute Spots sogar mitten in Luxemburg-Stadt (hier fahre ich ein mal die Woche) 32km, davon 25 Singletrails.
Falls du mal in Luxemburg bist, melde dich!

Gruss
Ralph


----------



## strandi (17. September 2007)

Moinsen
Danke für Eure Antworten! 

@ ralph das hört sich doch schonmal richtig gut an! wird sich in den nächsten tagen entscheiden. melde mich dann falls ich tatsächlich umziehen sollten 
cheers


----------



## bikeburnz (19. September 2007)

ey stramdi!
zieh doch ins saarland, dann können wir öfters mal wieder zusammen biken .. Luxemburg und Umgebung hat schon was an Trails zu bieten. und in die pfalz isses auch nit so weit


----------



## strandi (19. September 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> ey stramdi!
> zieh doch ins saarland, dann können wir öfters mal wieder zusammen biken .. Luxemburg und Umgebung hat schon was an Trails zu bieten. und in die pfalz isses auch nit so weit



moin burnz
wat will ich im saarland wenn ich in lux-town arbeite?  
aber das wär cool wenn wir wieder öfters zusammen biken (und feiern ) gehen könnten  
halte dich auf dem laufenden


----------



## THBiker (19. September 2007)

Aha hat´s geklappt     

Aber biken kannst du in Lux-Twon auf jeden Fall besser als in Dänemark... ...das sollte kein K.O. Kriterium sein  

Wann wird umgezogen? So wie´s ausschaut fällt mein Urlaub auch flach


----------



## christopherehle (5. Juni 2008)

ich won och in Luxemburg strassen nah bei der stadt hier kann man super biken


----------



## joniboni95 (11. Februar 2010)

Ich treib mich eher im Norden rum, super singletrails! Doch den faktor 'Berg hoch kommen' musst du beachten. Egal wo du wonst, mit dem Zug bist du schnell hier oben (bike+zug=null problem) 
Ich bin hier im enduro Style unterweg jedoch mit hardtrail (160mm gabel usw.) denn nach jeder Abfahrt gehts wieder Berg auf 

-> Melld dich mal organisier oft tour mit Freunden an Wochenenden.


----------



## Hase und Igel (15. August 2010)

Hallo, bin neu in LUX und würde mich gerne einer MTB-Gruppe anschließen, die an den Wochenenden ausgedehntere Touren von 60-90km und 1300-2000hm fährt. Hat jemand von euch ein paar Tipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunray (23. August 2010)

Könnte euch interessieren: Am 26.9 wird in Esch (Süden) ein MTB Rennen organisiert.
http://www.terrerougebikers.lu/site...042009-organise-par-les-terrerougebikers.html


----------



## ORTARDENNES (13. Mai 2011)

In den Luxemburger Ardennen gibt es 16 verschiedene Mountainbike Pisten.

Mehr Infos unter : www.ardennes-lux.lu


----------

